# Arcam FMJ BDP100



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Overview*

Arcam is proud to announce the arrival of its first Blu-ray device, the BDP100. This new player offers customers a level of movie and music reproduction that few disc players, of any price, can match and is designed to deliver an experience to thrill even the most demanding of audiences.


Class leading Blu-ray player
Audiophile grade CD music playback
Wolfson 8741 audio DAC
Blu-ray profile 2
IR and full duplex RS232 Control
Stunning picture and sound
Fast load speed








*In Detail*

Arcam launched its first DVD player nearly ten years ago. The DV88 was the first player to combine class leading picture quality with true audiophile sound quality. Since that time Arcam has earned a worldwide reputation for combining exceptional music and movie playback in a single device.

Using Arcam’s unique expertise has allowed the extraction of the very best video and audio performance from a digital source. The BPD100 uses a very simple, almost direct video path from the disc right through to its high precision outputs. This very direct path allows the video signal to be presented without unnecessary disruption giving a presentation that will truly captivate the viewer. Using broadcast quality digital video clocks during the process means the resulting picture quality is simply stunning.

To ensure the BDP100’s music performance meets the same “reference” standards the class-leading Wolfson Audio 8741 digital to analogue converter (DAC) is used. This device, coupled with a linear phase Bessel output filter and high precision re-clocking system results in an audio performance comparable to a dedicated audiophile CD player.

Even the BDP100’s power supply has been specially designed for outright performance. Discreet sub-regulated power supplies on the drive, audio and DAC boards deliver significant benefits to the overall performance of each element and thus allow each section to work truly independently and without interference.

To minimise the effect of radio frequencies (RF) from interfering with the BDP100’s high performance circuitry the Arcam development team have used its “Mask of Silence” techniques to shield important signal paths. The difference this technology makes is significant and is unique to Arcam.

As with all its FMJ units, Arcam has gone to incredible lengths to maximise the performance of this new player. As an example the BDP100 benefits from a critically damped cover to virtually eliminate damaging microphonic vibration from reaching the sensitive electronics inside. In addition, while other Blu-ray devices can suffer from slow disc load times, the BDP100 has been optimised to make the journey from disc insertion to playback as fast as possible.

The BDP100 is designed with a single purpose; to deliver the very best music and movie experience for discerning owners. It also features a full suite of discrete IR and RS232 codes making it perfect for integration within a high performance home cinema installation.

*Technical Specifications*

*
Audio Outputs*

* HDMI (v1.3a)
* Coaxial digital (RCA Phono)
* Optical digital (Toslink)
* Zone 1 analogue (RCA Phono)
* Zone 2 analogue (RCA Phono)
* Output Level (0DBFS): 2.2VRMS
* THD+N (0dBFS, 1kHz, 22Hz to 22kHz, unweighted): 0.002%

*Video Outputs*

* HDMI (v1.3a) – inc. Deep Color
* Component video (3x RCA Phono)
* Composite video (RCA Phono)

*Compatibility*

* Disc types:- Blu-Ray Disc (BD) including BD Live, DVD-Video, DVD-R, DVD-RW, CD-Audio (CDDA), CD-R, CD-RW

*Codec Support*

* Dolby TrueHD
* DTS Master Audio
* MP3 - Sample rate 44.1kHz, 48kHz, Bit rate up to 320kbps
* WMA - Sample rate 44.1kHz, 48kHz, Bit rate up to 192kbps
* JPEG - Maximum resolution 4272x2848 pixels
* AVI - Codec Xvid, Image size 1920x1080 @30fps
* WMV - Codec WMV9 Image size 1920x1080 @30fps

*Custom Install Features*

* RC-5 remote input
* Full suite of discrete IR RC-5 codes, including separate on / off etc
* 12Volt trigger
* Full duplex RS232 control input for more complex control systems 

*General*

* Supplied with remote control
* Large, high contrast dimmable VFD front panel display
* Universal mains power supply (100-240v)
* Size – 435mm (17.1in) wide, 400mm (15.7) deep, 100mm (3.9in) high
* Weight 6.2kg (13.7lbs) nett, 10.0kg (22.0lbs) packed

*Link to Arcam's  Website *


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really am a great admirer of Arcam. They really are special and in league with Meridian and B&W as my favorite UK A/V Companies.

That being said, if being used in a Bitstream Configuration, much of the excellence is bypassed. However, I am sure it is a fantastic CD Player as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I really am a great admirer of Arcam. They really are special and in league with Meridian and B&W as my favorite UK A/V Companies.
> 
> That being said, if being used in a Bitstream Configuration, much of the excellence is bypassed. However, I am sure it is a fantastic CD Player as well.
> ...


I Agree Jack, and this has been discussed in the UK with most Arcam loyal customers being disappointed, but if you want a BD player with stunning CD playback then it may be a good buy for some.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Retails for about $1000 British pounds.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

eugovector said:


> Retails for about $1000 British pounds.


Yes, which will relate to approx $1000 more than likely, they are certainly going to have a tough time selling the BDP100 but the die hard fans will probably grab one, there is also talk of a BDP200 which will offer Analogue outputs but all rumours for now.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Well the new BD player from Arcam has been released, anyone considering this new BD player, it is getting some good feedback in the UK?


----------

